# .41 mag question



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

Debating with my brother over a .41 magnum and I need a little insite.

Do you all think a .41 magnum, used in a lever action rifle, is suffiecent to kill a deer? Here's my situation. I like the Marlin lever guns a lot. I have shot both a .44 and .41 Marlin. I really like the feel of the .41 better than the .44.

Thinking of buying one to hunt with him in Indiana next season.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

they let you hunt with a 357 magnum pistol , so i would have to say yes?


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

http://www.chuckhawks.com/revolver_killing_power.htm


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Its plenty of gun for deer even though you dont see a whole lot of them anymore, I used to have a Smith 657 Classic Hunter and swapped it off, you should do just fine with the 41.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

the .41 is enough gun to kill a whitetail, but why not go with the .44? it's MORE gun. i had a .41 mag revolver years ago. i cant remember if it was a S&W or ruger. i do remember it was hard to find ammo for and it cost more than the .44 ammo most of the time. the .44 gets my vote.


----------



## LEJoe (Jun 27, 2006)

I carried a S&W Model 29 .44 magnum the past two deer seasons. To me it felt the most comfortable. I'm sure the .41 has what it takes to get the job done. It may just boil down to what you like. But for me it is the .44 too.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Shoot man, Marlin makes ones of the most underrated calibers in their lever action: The Marlin 444. It packs punch (little less recoil than the .45-70) I sold my .444 aprox 10 years and regreted it ever since. It was a hell of gun.


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks for the responses. Littleking-great article.

My thought was that the .41 would get it done as well just curious if anyone had ever used it on a deer before.

I like the .44 but the rifle I was using (Marlin lever action) didn't fit me as well as the .41 lever action. The .41 has a different stock that is more comfortable. I am a better shooter with a more comfortable gun. The ammo is a problem, you're right about that. 

H20-The .444 is very underated. I traded my 45/70 for one years ago and was glad I did. That 45/70 was a real kicker.


----------

